# Frustrated!



## USMC80 (Apr 3, 2013)

Gonna take some better pics when I get home but figured I would ask the stupid question. Looking to put a insert into my existing fireplace but having trouble finding something I like that will fit. My question is that there is an existing fireplace installed right now, the damper is already removed (rusted out) and the doors are very easy to remove. The firebox is steel and is restricting the size of the the insert I can put in as after 15" deep the back slopes up.

Can I remove this steel box? Is there masonry behind it? I tap on the steel and it sounds like there is room behind it. I will open it up when i get home and take better pics for you. This is the only pic i have available of the outside


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 3, 2013)

Without seeing a better pic of the inside, it's hard to tell EXACTLY what you have, but if the venting was metal, it's probably a Zero Clearance (ZC) fire place. Chances are that there is no masonry behind it. ZC boxes are usually framed in with lumber or steel studs. Look inside the opening - behind the doors - for a rating plate. If there is one, & you can read it, let us know what it says. Also, if the venting has already rusted out, you're going to have to rip out that whole thing anyway. You should maybe start looking for EPA rated ZC fire places to install in that location & forgo an insert.


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 3, 2013)

OK I will post some better pics tonight.  If it is a ZC fireplace that means I have to open the whole wall to remove and replace it?  I can install a ZC fireplace with the existing clay flue?


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 3, 2013)

USMC80 said:


> OK I will post some better pics tonight. If it is a ZC fireplace that means I have to open the whole wall to remove and replace it? I can install a ZC fireplace with the existing clay flue?


 
Clay? If there's clay tile in there, then it's not a ZC box. What does the chase/chimney outside look like? is IT masonry or is it framed & sided?


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 3, 2013)

its all masonry with what I think is a 6"x10" clay flu.  my wood furnace flue is right next to in in the same chimney


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 3, 2013)

does this mean its a prefab fireplace?


----------



## coldkiwi (Apr 3, 2013)

Are the vents on either  side of the fireplace anything to do with it?Could be a heatilater type fireplace


----------



## Havendalefarm (Apr 3, 2013)

coldkiwi said:


> Are the vents on either side of the fireplace anything to do with it?Could be a heatilater type fireplace


 This is what I wonder, it almost looks like maybe someone paneled over something.
 If you could put an insert I would think the TV would have to move.


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 3, 2013)

no vents are closed off from old furnace duct work


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 3, 2013)

really dont want to rip the whole thing out, seems the enviro 1200 would fit.  Is it acceptable to put an insert into one of these things?


----------



## KaptJaq (Apr 3, 2013)

USMC80 said:


> does this mean its a prefab fireplace?


 
Were you able to find an ID plate just inside the door near the bottom? Does your masonry chimney flair out near the bottom to the size of a fireplace or is it just the straight run right down to the ground?

We are all just guessing. My GUESS is that it is some type of pre-fab fireplace vented into the flue in the masonry chimney. Until you either find the manufacturer's plate or some way to see what is inside I don't think anybody here will be able to help you.



USMC80 said:


> really dont want to rip the whole thing out, seems the enviro 1200 would fit. Is it acceptable to put an insert into one of these things?


 
Until you know for sure what is there it will be hard to comment on whether or not it is suitable for any insert.

KaptJaq


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 3, 2013)

ok, i will clean it out good after work and take some pics


----------



## dougand3 (Apr 3, 2013)

Put an insert in there? I sure wouldn't unless you can totally confirm CTC (Clearance To Combustibles) distances. It looks like you have a prefab FP/Builder's Box. Read about these issues on this thread: 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/help-with-id-on-a-fireplace.108233/


----------



## begreen (Apr 3, 2013)

> the flue is already removed (rusted out)


 
I think this is what is confusing. Please explain in greater detail. Is this on an exterior wall? If so, post a picture of the outdoor side too.


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 3, 2013)

no its interior, runs through attic


----------



## KaptJaq (Apr 3, 2013)

USMC80 said:


> the flue is already removed (rusted out)





begreen said:


> I think this is what is confusing. Please explain in greater detail. Is this on an exterior wall? If so, post a picture of the outdoor side too.





USMC80 said:


> its all masonry with what I think is a 6"x10" clay flu. my wood furnace flue is right next to in in the same chimney


 
Was there a steel liner running up the clay flue in the masonry chimney? Were there two steel liners (one for the furnace and one for the fireplace) in the same clay flue or two clay flues each with a liner?  Lots of pictures of everything will help...

KaptJaq


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 3, 2013)

No steel liners in either flu just clay.  both separate clay flues in same chimney


----------



## KaptJaq (Apr 3, 2013)

USMC80 said:


> the flue is already removed (rusted out)





USMC80 said:


> No steel liners in either flu just clay. both separate clay flues in same chimney


 

Then what was rusted and removed?


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 3, 2013)

the damper itself rusted out wasnt working right so i removed it, ahh crap just reread my original post.  No wonder I had everyone confused!  Sorry guys, edited it.


----------



## coldkiwi (Apr 3, 2013)

No more thoughts on the fireplace but I think your dog may need an exorcism  LOL


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 3, 2013)

coldkiwi said:


> No more thoughts on the fireplace but I think your dog may need an exorcism LOL


 

He does look possessed


----------



## mellow (Apr 3, 2013)

Ahh damper, that makes a difference, sounds like a masonry fireplace now. If you feel sure you won't use the fireplace ever again you could try cutting out a piece of the metal and see if brick is behind it, you got a carbide hole cutter sitting around?

I have seen people remove the metal to get a larger cavity to insert an fireplace insert into, masonry is masonry if you meet the clearance to combustibles.


----------



## begreen (Apr 3, 2013)

OK, thanks for clearing up the confusion. That dog does look intense, must have zombie xray vision or he found a radiocactive isotope out in the north 40.

Give us the complete measurements for the fireplace. height & width, front and back and depth, top and bottom, we'll see what fits.


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 3, 2013)

ok heres some pics

up the flue




side of firebox, behind the door where brick meets steel




looking into the firebox





bottom looks like masonry with ash door


----------



## begreen (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks like maybe an old heatform fireplace?


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 4, 2013)

Guess I will have to cut a piece out?  See if there is masonry behind it


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 4, 2013)

I've found the Montepelier will fit with the 3" extension kit, now to find out if it can be installed in that steel firebox.  Not as big of a firebox that I wanted but will get the job done


----------



## chimneylinerjames (Apr 4, 2013)

This is a masonry chimney with a metal firebox.  If you cut out the firebox, there will be masonry behind it.  You can cut some of it away to make an insert fit.  Make sure you install a liner attached to the insert you choose.  That flue is too large for an insert.


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 5, 2013)

chimneylinerjames said:


> This is a masonry chimney with a metal firebox. If you cut out the firebox, there will be masonry behind it. You can cut some of it away to make an insert fit. Make sure you install a liner attached to the insert you choose. That flue is too large for an insert.


 
Made my day, thank you.  Got a guy coming to look at it next week.  Seems as if there is space between the metal firebox and masonry which would give me more insert options


----------



## begreen (Apr 5, 2013)

What are the full dimension of the existing firebox?

How big an area are you trying to heat with the insert and how open is this room to the rest of the house?

Do you plan on night and weekend fires or burning 24/7?


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 5, 2013)

24/7 burning, 1200sq ft.  Floor plan not that open but putting in ceiling fans to help move the air.  front opening 32" back opening 23 1/4 height in front 26 height in rear is 11" (thats my problem)

Looking for something that holds 20"-24" splits and will get me thru the night, also has to look good for wife


----------



## begreen (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm confused by those dimensions. Can you give the dimensions as H&W front, H&W rear, Depth top and Depth bottom?


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 5, 2013)

front height 26", front width 32"

rear height 11", rear width 23 1/4"

depth top (haven't measured) depth bottom 20"


----------



## begreen (Apr 5, 2013)

Great, that helps a lot. I'm not sure what the wife will find attractive, but you're off to a good start looking at Enviro inserts. They come in the Kodiak or Boston/Venice lines, the difference being the front surround trim and door.

Just to verify, here is what I visualize for your fireplace. Is this correct?


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 5, 2013)

YUP exactly! And we love the Venice 1700 but it wont fit will it? Wonder if they make extensions for them to decrease the depth needed like VC does because I think the slope in the back will not let the unit fit correctly


----------



## begreen (Apr 5, 2013)

For 1200 sq ft I think you will be fine with the Venice 1200. It's not tiny with 1.8 cu ft capacity. Also take a look at the Jotul C450. It has an adjustable depth that may work here. Good looking stove and well made too.


----------



## kingquad (Apr 10, 2013)

Have you looked at the Avalon Rainier-45?  It's firebox height tapers similarly to your fireplace.  Might be worth a look.  It projects onto the hearth a good bit too, so it should throw some good radiant heat too.


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 11, 2013)

kingquad said:


> Have you looked at the Avalon Rainier-45? It's firebox height tapers similarly to your fireplace. Might be worth a look. It projects onto the hearth a good bit too, so it should throw some good radiant heat too.


hmm looks nice too, might be able to get away with the rainier 90 (wife would like that one better)  I'll have to measure


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 11, 2013)

Have a guy coming over this afternoon to look and see if we can cut out the metal firebox to make more room


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 11, 2013)

HMMM...wonder if a hearthstone clydesdale will fit, doesnt that have an adjustable depth too?


----------



## kingquad (Apr 11, 2013)

USMC80 said:


> HMMM...wonder if a hearthstone clydesdale will fit, doesnt that have an adjustable depth too?


Yes, it does.


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 11, 2013)

ok, we have decided to go with the Jotul c450.  Now to rip off the mantel and extend the hearth


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 12, 2013)

having issues convincing the installer to put in a block plate, he's trying to convince me that the insulation is enough.  Thinking of going somewhere else.  Here is his response to me asking for a block plate to be installed

  Attached here is a re-vision for the single door model, alongside of an update to the double door model. The owner has given a discount for taking the double door model that we stock. If you wish the single door, which we do not stock, we would need to special order it in, with an added cost for freight. Look over both proposals and let us know if you have any questions. Also, we do not do block off plates, but we do insulate at the damper area. It is not required to have the block off plate, that would be if doing a positive connection - not having the liner go the full length of the chimney. We only do full re-lines when we install inserts. (So you are aware, cleaning is absolutely required for wood burning, and with a positive connect, the only way to clean the chimney would be to remove the unit to gain access, {we would charge $375.00 for a cleaning and could not re-install the unit into the fireplace}, with a full re-line, you clean down the liner, removal of the stove is not needed, and we would charge $135.00 for a cleaning.) The chimney is sealed at the top with the top plate, the only opening is down the liner itself. The insulation is simply to help with cold air dropping down. We do all work through permits, there will be an inspection done by your Town's fire inspector. It will be up to whomever does the work on the hearth and mantle to prove to the inspector that what is done meets code. Please contact the store with any questions. Thanks.

Thoughts?


----------



## mellow (Apr 12, 2013)

Nothing out of line in that response, some installers feel it is not needed,  and to them it is not needed for code so why bother.

I would just fab it up and have it ready for when they do the install and have them put it in.


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 12, 2013)

mellow said:


> Nothing out of line in that response, some installers feel it is not needed, and to them it is not needed for code so why bother.
> 
> I would just fab it up and have it ready for when they do the install and have them put it in.


 
I replied that I was not expecting it to be done for free and if he could include it in the cost of the quote.  I will see what they come back with


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 12, 2013)

here is what they came back with

Hi Sir, 

   We have never installed a block off plate with any insert in the last 17 years. We will get you a quote to do so if you like. However, we would like to know your expectations on what the plate would accomplish, to be sure we can meet it. There would not be an air tight seal, and it would not help in stopping cold air, that is the reason for the insulation. We will run this by the owner, see if they are willing to install, and get a quote if so. Please let us know what you would like, and if you have any other questions, please contact the store. Thanks.


----------



## begreen (Apr 12, 2013)

This is an interior chimney, right? It's going to stay warmer than with an exterior chimney. I would have them pack the damper area tightly with Roxul. Just make sure they do a thorough job.  If the masonry absorbs some heat it will be mostly returned to the interior of the house.


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 12, 2013)

yes it is an interior chimney, hes going to quote me with the price for the plate and have a feeling it wont be cheap lol.  should i just tell them stuffing with roxul will be fine?


----------



## begreen (Apr 12, 2013)

For this installation a Roxul packing should get you most of the way there. With a bale of Roxul they'll have plenty to stuff up there. The trick will be being thorough. Don't let them connect the insert until after you have had a chance to inspect with a flashlight. If they have done it well all you will see is the liner poking out of the Roxul, no gaps.

For a true block-off plate they would probably add a couple hours labor for fabrication and fitting + materials, so yes, it would be pricey. You could do this yourself in advance and then cut the hole when you have the liner location established.


----------



## mellow (Apr 12, 2013)

You could email them the link to how to make one and they can give you a better quote:   https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/making_a_block_off_plate/


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 12, 2013)

what exactly does the bolded text mean?  this is from the c450 manual

Masonry Fireplace Requirements
• The entire fireplace and chimney must be cleaned 
and inspected before installation. The system 
must meet local building code requirements.
• The structure and components must be free of 
any defects such as cracks or broken bricks or flue 
tiles. Any damage must be repaired before installation.
*Any opening that may exist between the masonry *
*of the fireplace and the facing masonry must be *
*permanently sealed.*


----------



## mellow (Apr 12, 2013)

Sounds to me like they are talking about heatilator type vents.


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 12, 2013)

okay, guy said the insulate the damper with kaowool not roxul.  Is it the same stuff?


----------



## mellow (Apr 12, 2013)

kaowool is a similar type product,  more expensive for that kind of use however.


----------



## begreen (Apr 12, 2013)

Roxul is mineral wool insulation. Kaowool is spun ceramic insulation. Both are non-combustible, high temp insulations.


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 20, 2013)

changed dealers, was looking at clydesdale but wife says too expensive so looking at Hampton I300.

Calling installers this week to see if they can cut out small section of back of fireplace as I am just under an inch short of clearance for it.


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 23, 2013)

installers coming to look thursday, he seemed pretty confident they can make it work, will update after they come


----------



## Premier Fireplace MI (Apr 23, 2013)

Just seen this thread.. Are you lining this unit from top to bottom?


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes SS liner all the way up


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 25, 2013)

ok installers came and said they can get it to fit, might have to notch the back out is all.  Hopefully ordering the Hampton i300 this saturday.  Brother is coming over to help put in a new hearth and thats it.  The whole mantel can stay because the clearances on the Hampton will work so the wife is thrilled and will save us money.  I will report back with pics of the new hearth when we get it in


----------



## begreen (Apr 25, 2013)

I think you will like that insert. It's a good looker and puts out the heat.


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 26, 2013)

begreen said:


> I think you will like that insert. It's a good looker and puts out the heat.


Hope so.  I like it, just wish it took bigger splits is all


----------



## USMC80 (May 6, 2013)

started clearing for new hearth.  tomorrow I will remove the top piece of marble and cut out the floor in order to extend the hearth to code


----------



## 6mmbrer (May 25, 2013)

Just saw this thread. The Clydesdale is too big for your application and size fireplace. You'd have to run it at reduced burn or go naked in 1200 sq. ft.


----------



## USMC80 (Jun 6, 2013)

finally got the permits today (3 weeks later).  Will call the installer tomorrow and setup a day for install


----------



## USMC80 (Jun 12, 2013)

Install this Friday 1pm.  Can't wait!


----------



## Ashful (Jun 12, 2013)

Going back a few posts, I know, but I don't understand the point of a block-off plate with an insert to which you're directly connecting the liner.  The block off plate is used to hold the insulation in place, when terminating the liner at some point above the stove, using a stove pipe to connect the stove to the liner.  In an insert install, where the liner is going straight to the stove, it serves minimal purpose. As the installer indicated, he can just stuff the insulation into the void above the stove. I don't understand why you would choose to switch dealers based on this, unless you had reasons beyond this block off plate issue.


----------



## USMC80 (Jun 12, 2013)

ya went with totally different stove, that dealer was for the jotul.  Plus they wanted a ridiculous amount to bring in the single door version because they were trying to get rid of the older two door one


----------



## USMC80 (Jun 12, 2013)

worked out for the best in the end as we didn't have to rip out the mantle as we met all clearances with the Hampton


----------



## USMC80 (Jun 14, 2013)

Would it be silly to have a break in fire tonight?  Temps are going to be around 48-50 degrees.  Have some 3 year seasoned wood and really wanna try this thing out.  Just excited and don't want to wait until fall lol


----------



## mellow (Jun 14, 2013)

Not silly at all, open up the windows and do your break in fires, just be prepared for the lovely break in smell that comes from the paint.

Did you post pics on how you handled the trim on the floor?


----------



## USMC80 (Jun 14, 2013)

Didn't trim it out yet, hoping next weekend.


----------



## USMC80 (Jun 14, 2013)

Finally


----------



## Holzstapel (Jun 14, 2013)

That is a sweet install!  Great job all around.


----------



## USMC80 (Jun 14, 2013)

Holzstapel said:


> That is a sweet install!  Great job all around.


Thanks.  I love it!


----------



## Rickb (Jun 14, 2013)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## Capetownkg (Jun 14, 2013)

I cant wait till i get my insert and get it installed!  Looks good and I would be dying to light the first fire.


----------



## USMC80 (Jun 14, 2013)

Capetownkg said:


> I cant wait till i get my insert and get it installed!  Looks good and I would be dying to light the first fire.


I would be tonight but wife is pregnant and she's concerned about the initial paint fumes. Guess jet to stare at it for 3 months


----------



## ridemgis (Jun 14, 2013)

About the fumes: you can do it now with exhaust fans in a couple of windows or you can wait until it's cold and run exhaust fans.  Either way you will still smell it a bit.  The few ppm of volatile organics needed to provoke your nose will not harm a fetus.  Have yourself a tiny break in fire with good ventilation and enjoy your hard work.  The install looks fantastic!


----------



## USMC80 (Jun 14, 2013)

ridemgis said:


> About the fumes: you can do it now with exhaust fans in a couple of windows or you can wait until it's cold and run exhaust fans.  Either way you will still smell it a bit.  The few ppm of volatile organics needed to provoke your nose will not harm a fetus.  Have yourself a tiny break in fire with good ventilation and enjoy your hard work.  The install looks fantastic!


I am in agreement with you but I'm dealing with a grumpy pregnant women here lol. I had the green light and then she swung and said no. I'll have to wait for the fall and boot her out of the house for the day


----------



## Ashful (Jun 14, 2013)

Beautiful.  Looks like you'll be toasty this winter.


----------



## begreen (Jun 14, 2013)

If you can put an exhaust fan (box fan, etc.) in the nearby window it should take most of the smoke out of the room. This can be better to do on a cool evening or rainy day. Try to do this on a day when the wife is out shopping for a few hours and the air should be clear by the time she comes home. Just get the stove up to 500F to be sure it is fully baked.

The install looks awesome. You folks are going to enjoy this insert a lot.


----------



## USMC80 (Aug 21, 2013)

inspector came this morning, everything is all good


----------



## begreen (Aug 21, 2013)

Excellent. Now all you need to do is get some break-in days.


----------



## USMC80 (Aug 21, 2013)

begreen said:


> Excellent. Now all you need to do is get some break-in days.


 

Yes sir.  First night under 50 degrees and Im kicking the wife out of the house lol


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 6, 2013)

ok, gonna get down to 42 f tonight, locking the wife in the other room around midnight, setting up the fans and doing my first of three break in fires. I'll take some pics or maybe a video


----------



## Huntindog1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice looking install!

I am curious whats the Fire Box Dimensions of that stove. 

I saw on one website with the HI300 , you can load either North/South or East/West with 18" splits.
Thats a nice feature as most inserts can only load East/West.

With a 2.3 Cubic Foot firebox I would think you could easily get more than the listed 8 hour burn.


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 6, 2013)

I hope your right with the burn time.  Not sure of the exact dimensions but yes you can fit 18" both e/w and n/s which is the thing i like most about it


----------



## Huntindog1 (Sep 6, 2013)

I can get 9-10 with my stove and its a 2.1 cu ft.
Thats with a good load of quality wood thats well seasoned and rake coals forward method on restart. 

East/West loads should give you a little longer cycle time.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/rake-coals-forward-and-stove-start-up-pictures.80659/


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 6, 2013)

Huntindog1 said:


> I can get 9-10 with my stove and its a 2.1 cu ft.
> Thats with a good load of quality wood thats well seasoned and rake coals forward method on restart.
> 
> East/West loads should give you a little longer cycle time.
> ...



Wow!  Thanks for that!


----------



## aansorge (Sep 7, 2013)

Just be sure you understand what a 10 hour burn will look like on your stove...

Your first load will not last that long.  You will spend a lot of the fuel getting everything heated up but will establish a good coal bed.  

Your next load will be better. Expect a typical cycle to go more like this: 1/3 hour of getting the stove going, shut her air down and then get two solid hours of secondary flames, then a slowly cooling stove for as long as you still have coals to start a fire.  During this time you'll often just see a big glowing log and this is nice. 

In the dead of winter here in Minnesota, I would ( or my wife) fill every 5 hours on our 2.5 cubic foot enerzone except at night when it was fine to wait until morning. In the fall or spring we would go more in the 5 to 10 hour range. 

Don't expect a massive fire for 10 hours.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Sep 8, 2013)

USMC80 said:


> Would it be silly to have a break in fire tonight?  Temps are going to be around 48-50 degrees.  Have some 3 year seasoned wood and really wanna try this thing out.  Just excited and don't want to wait until fall lol




burn it bro!


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Sep 8, 2013)

USMC80 said:


> Finally


wow! what a stunning look! the Hampton is a solid unit, you're gonna love it! wow


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 8, 2013)

Just caught up with this thread again. Gorgeous install and a heck of an insert.


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'll post some pics of the first break in fire tomorrow


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 9, 2013)

Here's some pics, I did have to crack the door for a minute to get it going, just wasn't cold enough I think.  Was pretty small fire being the first break in, next one will be bigger


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 9, 2013)

Hooyah!


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 16, 2013)

finally got it all trimmed out and ready for break in fire #2 tonight


----------



## begreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Beautiful job. Time to change this thread title from Frustrated to Satisfied.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 16, 2013)

Looks great, enjoy it...


----------



## bag of hammers (Sep 16, 2013)

That is a beautiful space.  Kudos.  I think you mentioned somewhere back around June that you were extra worried about break-in fumes as there's a baby on the way?  Imagine walking in that room and seeing baby asleep in mom's arms, pup at her feet, warming up by the fire on a cold blustery night.   Can't get much better than that.   What a great way to cap off the year....


----------



## lumbering on (Sep 16, 2013)

That turned out very nicely.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 16, 2013)

bag of hammers said:


> That is a beautiful space.  Kudos.  I think you mentioned somewhere back around June that you were extra worried about break-in fumes as there's a baby on the way?  Imagine walking in that room and seeing baby asleep in mom's arms, pup at her feet, warming up by the fire on a cold blustery night.   Can't get much better than that.   What a great way to cap off the year....


That's what I'm talking about....


----------



## Huntindog1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Good Job!


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 17, 2013)

bag of hammers said:


> That is a beautiful space.  Kudos.  I think you mentioned somewhere back around June that you were extra worried about break-in fumes as there's a baby on the way?  Imagine walking in that room and seeing baby asleep in mom's arms, pup at her feet, warming up by the fire on a cold blustery night.   Can't get much better than that.   What a great way to cap off the year....


thank you.  She is do early January so the insert will be put to the test.


----------



## mellow (Sep 17, 2013)

Any pictures of the trim install?


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 17, 2013)

mellow said:


> Any pictures of the trim install?


yes sir, posted on page 4.  Just the final product, didn't do any of the progression


----------



## mellow (Sep 17, 2013)

That is what I was hoping for,  what kind of trim did you use?


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 17, 2013)

mellow said:


> That is what I was hoping for,  what kind of trim did you use?


sorry, didn't even think about it while doing it.  Had a lot of chiseling to do on the sides to make it all flush with the hearth.  Not sure what kind of trim it is because my father actually precut it for me at his house, i just cut it to exact length and installed it.  Its actually two pieces top and bottom


----------



## mellow (Sep 17, 2013)

Ok, that is what I thought it looked like,  I was wondering how you were going to tackle trimming something that tall.  I will have the same issue if/when I extend my hearth so I will have to add that to the ol memory bank.


----------



## USMC80 (Sep 17, 2013)

mellow said:


> Ok, that is what I thought it looked like,  I was wondering how you were going to tackle trimming something that tall.  I will have the same issue if/when I extend my hearth so I will have that to the ol memory bank.


ya nailed the first to the floor then second on top and nailed into first piece.  Think it was 2" high


----------



## hazexban (Oct 1, 2013)

USMC80 said:


> ya nailed the first to the floor then second on top and nailed into first piece.  Think it was 2" high



Your setup looks great! Very impressive. Nice work on your hearth and trim.


----------



## Nelson (Dec 21, 2013)

Great install! Really digging that tile. What kind is it?


----------



## USMC80 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks. All bluestone


----------



## Nelson (Dec 22, 2013)

USMC80 said:


> Thanks. All bluestone



Cool, thanks!


----------



## lml999 (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice install. Glad it worked out. Keep an eye on the temps getting to the television, btw. Of course, if it's a plasma, it will create its own heat!


----------



## USMC80 (Dec 22, 2013)

It's lcd. Temps run 85 to 90 when running it full tilt


----------



## hazexban (Dec 23, 2013)

Just wanted to say thanks for your help and this thread. I finally finished mine and just need to clean up wiring. Saw that hampton in person and it was nice!


----------



## USMC80 (Dec 23, 2013)

hazexban said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for your help and this thread. I finally finished mine and just need to clean up wiring. Saw that hampton in person and it was nice!


sweet!  You gonna get some pics up?


----------



## hazexban (Dec 23, 2013)

Yup! I posted some but I have to post some more tomorrow, I am finishing up the wires and I stained the trim a little darker. Also need to clean up the living room to show the full finished effect.


----------

